
Rails bindings for Opal - tibastral2
https://github.com/opal/opal-rails
======
Dirlewanger
I see the benefits of Opal, but can anyone enumerate the downsides? I imagine
it generates quite a bit of cruft as CoffeeScript does (of course, one argues
that developer satisfaction in using said language outweighs the extra lines
added to JS files).

~~~
pheroden
It's been a while since I tinkered with it, but the size of the library was
the biggest turn off. It's currently at 259k for the min version. That's a lot
to add, especially if you're targeting mobile.

~~~
vais
> It's currently at 259k for the min version.

It's only 59.0 KB, see
[http://cdn.opalrb.org/opal/current/opal.min.js](http://cdn.opalrb.org/opal/current/opal.min.js)

~~~
pheroden
I'm showing 259KB in linux, 259KB in OSX, and 253KB in windows.

------
sdegutis
The people behind Opal are really awesome. I've spoken to them a few times
about this project and they really do know their stuff. Opal looks very
promising to anyone who's still using Ruby.

~~~
aquilaFiera
Seem like a lovely bunch of nice and inviting people.

[https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941](https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941)

~~~
aikah
This witch hunt from someone who never contributed to Opal has nothing to do
with web development and maintainers responded him/her the right way. And
frankly the brigading from people who never ever used github and aren't
developers was so obvious the whole thing was a farce.

~~~
spoiler
I agree with CoralineAda on her views, however her approach to these issues is
almost always wrong (the two of us had discussion on this many times). With
that being said, I wouldn't personally contribute to Opal _because_ of Elia.

The way I see these projects--if I get involved with them--is that it's like a
virtual workplace, and everyone else working on it and participates in
discussions or otherwise is pretty much a coworker.

If anyone feels this strongly about a certain group (like Elia), they _will_
find "devil's advocate" (for a lack of better expression) reasons to disagree
with them simply because they don't like them, or otherwise try to diminish
the person in various forms to deter them from contributing. The worst part is
that they might not even do it on purpose or even ralise it, so they'd be
innocent in their self-perception. Not to mention, that some of the other
contributors who've been acquainted with him would likely go to his defence
(as is the case with meh[1]). Shit like this has been happening all the time;
saying that it does not would be ignorant.

[1]: To a certain extent I also agree with meh, that there shouldn't be any
politics/religion/general-bullshit topics within a software project, _however_
Elia's Twitter profile managed to do exactly that. If he's going to have hate
speech (call it what you want, but that is hate speech) and talk shit on his
Twitter, he shouldn't promote his involvement in a respectable project,
because _this_ will happen. Elia is a shitty fucking person and he's put a
stain on the project (but, hey, that's just my little, worthless opinion).

~~~
mikecmpbll
"If anyone feels this strongly about a certain group (like Elia), they will
find "devil's advocate" (for a lack of better expression) reasons to disagree
with them simply because they don't like them, or otherwise try to diminish
the person in various forms to deter them from contributing."

why on earth do you feel that you're an authority on how people _will_ behave?
don't judge everyone else by your awfully low standards of professionalism,
almost everyone i've ever worked with has been capable of working with people
with which they have disagreements, without their differences of opinions
causing issues.

grow up.

~~~
spoiler
> why on earth do you feel that you're an authority on how people _will_
> behave?

I am not an authority on how people will behave; it was simply a prognosis. I
am sorry, if I somehow implied otherwise.

> don't judge everyone else by your awfully low standards of professionalism

Generally, if someone has horrible personal antics, it's very likely they'll
carry those into other aspects of their life, even GitHub or work. We're only
human.

> almost everyone i've ever worked with has been capable of working with
> people with which they have disagreements, without their differences of
> opinions causing issues.

Well, consider yourself lucky, then. Not everyone's had the benefit of such
experiences. I myself haven't had horribly bad ones either. Although, I know
people to whom it happened and how it affected their general emotional well-
being; it was horrible watching them slowly deteriorate because they were in
such a position.

> grow up.

Eventually, I might.

------
jgrowl
How easy is it to call native javascript libraries with opal? Having to write
wrapping code stinks.

~~~
icebraining
Seems pretty easy:

    
    
      $window = Native(`window`)
      puts $window[:location][:href]                         # => http://localhost/
      puts $window.document.querySelector('title').innerText # => "Test page"
    

[http://dev.mikamai.com/post/65322179075/opal-give-it-a-
try](http://dev.mikamai.com/post/65322179075/opal-give-it-a-try)

------
eggie5
This is what coffee script should have been!

~~~
aikah
hmm no. Coffee script can use any external js library without the need of
complicated "bindings". Coffee script is mostly Javascript with a different
syntax. Opal has totally different semantics.

